# A Flounder...



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, I dont have much to report. Only got 2 hours of fishing in this evening before dark, and actually only caught one fish, but......... it was worth all 23 inches!!!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Daaaaaaaaannnnng!!! Nice fish!!! Congrats on the huge flattie!!!


Mike


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks Mike You know how we do in Alvin. Those Manvel boys wish they could hang!!! Whats up barham....


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Snake said:


> Thanks Mike You know how we do in Alvin. Those Manvel boys wish they could hang!!! Whats up barham....


You got that right....don't make me pull out my pics of my reds!!! lol Manvel seems to be a little quiet!!!

Mike


----------



## KSims1868 (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice flounder!! We caught some this afternoon as well, but not quite that big. Can't wait to get out later this week and hopefully catch some more!!


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice flounder!


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

i'd take only one too...it if was that BIG!! beautiful flattie! im going out today, hopefully ill help keep up to rep yall are giving us in alvin LOL.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

allicat said:


> i'd take only one too...it if was that BIG!! beautiful flattie! im going out today, hopefully ill help keep up to rep yall are giving us in alvin LOL.


Go get em Allicat. Need some pics to prove it though! lol Wish I could go out this morning but I need to get some sleep...been workin a ton of nights.

Mike


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Sweeeeet Flattie


----------



## SET THE HOOK!!! (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice Flattie I Had A Bad Day On The Water Saturday The Water Was Very Bad Land 4 Ok Flatties One Was 20"


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Snake said:


> Thanks Mike You know how we do in Alvin. Those Manvel boys wish they could hang!!! Whats up barham....


 i will fire back boy! i only got one this yr my hole isnt on yet! we got one there yesterday @ 21in. but i got skunked i been gone deer huntin but its on now!ALVIN!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice Dog!


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

whata hog!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Hes Allright What Did He Eat My Buddy Got His On A Chartreuse Gulp


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Well if barham could catch any manvel would be doing ok. LOL.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

ouch!!!!!


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

dbarham said:


> ouch!!!!!


Sorry buddy But i couldn't pass that one up. Now next time we go you'll tear my *** up.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice Jason, where did you get him?


----------



## joe martin (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice flattie, maybe when I get back home i can boost the tally a little bit for the Manvel boys. Hope the weather is good around Christmas and New Years.e


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Manvel will really have to step up to the plate, cuz I'm heading out in the morning and Alvin is gonna bump it up a few notches!!! And there is another Alvinite heading out from an undisclosed location and I'm sure she is gonna catch as well. Sorry Manvel!!!!


Mike


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

dbarham said:


> Hes Allright What Did He Eat My Buddy Got His On A Chartreuse Gulp


Dude he ate the Hook................. Ow yeah and it was wraped in Plastic!!


----------



## Wader52 (Nov 10, 2006)

man, I have GOT to go fishing, and soon.


----------



## D-n-A (Jul 14, 2006)

Boy I would like to catch a limit of those big fatties
Nice Catch


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Figured i'd bring this back up. Since no one from Alvin has!


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

*Add a few to the Alvin side!!*

yep, the Alvin gals went out and found a few. Aimee' caught a nice 23" 5lber, on an itty bitty shrimp...go figure!  so Aimee' had the biggest, but Tammy and Brad contributed a few for the Alvin side.

LOL seems like we have a Barham working for us in Alvin....teee heee :slimer:

better step it up Manvel!! 
trudy


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

*a couple more from the Alvin gang.....*

oh yeah, Aimee' is laying claim to the biggest PIGGY! :rotfl:

and here is Jerry's 23" 5lber. oops, he's from Alvin too 

allicat needs to step it up a bit.  but for now, my family and friends have my back it seems. LOL

trudy


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

allicat said:


> yep, the Alvin gals went out and found a few. Aimee' caught a nice 23" 5lber, on an itty bitty shrimp...go figure!  so Aimee' had the biggest, but Tammy and Brad contributed a few for the Alvin side.
> 
> LOL seems like we have a Barham working for us in Alvin....teee heee :slimer:
> 
> ...


\

Hey that Barham better claim manvel. I'll walk down to his parents house and kick his ***!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

thats my lil bro he besT represent MANVEL. or i will kick his arse! lol


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

oh yeah we dont need no fancy boats only waders!!!!!!!! we from the country!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

by the way i got 4 to 19 in yesterday.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

ok guys, next time im going to net one for him, how about i use the other end of the net and just gig it  i dont think he would mind LOL


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

nice fish!!


----------



## WasabiSS (Dec 28, 2005)

Great Catch!!!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

If he has to pick between you and those women I bet he says ALVIN. lol.


dbarham said:


> thats my lil bro he besT represent MANVEL. or i will kick his arse! lol


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

FishinChick© said:


> If he has to pick between you and those women I bet he says ALVIN. lol.


 youre right on there! my bro tells me they are flounder machines! way to go ladies.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

i got 4 to 20 in 2day but ol deano got his 10 by 4pm and he is an alvin boy! darn him oh well i schooled him in his own hole all last yr pay backs a biyatch..GO MANVEL


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

*Nice*



allicat said:


> oh yeah, Aimee' is laying claim to the biggest PIGGY! :rotfl:
> 
> and here is Jerry's 23" 5lber. oops, he's from Alvin too
> 
> ...


 im up for an invite to your hole? i will bring you to mine first but you gotta wade. no pier luxury!LOL.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

sounds like a good deal to me......does your little bro have waders i can borrow? dang, i bet he doesnt, ill have to come up with some on my own i guess.

will a boat do? LOL


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

we will find ya some! lets go! will pm you when i get time off.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

yummy


----------

